# P165 Update



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

Does anyone know when they would finish with the P165 update?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The DirecTivo upgrades seem to take at least a month...


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

It should take no longer than 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Having started when? Do mean 2-3 more weeks? Still no upgrade in the NYC DMA for the 501s....


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Having started when? Do mean 2-3 more weeks? Still no upgrade in the NYC DMA for the 501s.... *


From July 31st, when the roll out seems to have begun. And it's been my experience that all receivers are updated within two weeks, so by my estimation those of us without P165 will have it sometime next week, at the latest.:shrug:


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I got 165 today in Dallas


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your location doesn't matter - E* used a filter based on Version+BootStrap+BuildConfig info of your IRD.
Like: for IRDs with P154 and 15AB and DCKD/DCKA make upgrade to P165 and 17BB ( FirmWare and BootStrap versions).
So, check your SysInfo screen before and after.


----------

